# Holiday Home for U.S. Citizen



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay, so I set off to buy a house in Italy and the gf has a complete meltdown. I buy an airline ticket back to the U.S. for the next day at ungodly cost and I start over. :usa2:

I think that now I have negotiated not Italian residency but a holiday home scenario. I had found a lovely little place in the Umbrian countryside just set up for this when, in talking to the real estate agent, I mention that I of course would need a car. She points out that to buy a car in Italy I have to be a resident. Frankly I have a hard time believing this. I mean people do have holiday homes in Italy, some of them have cars, and not all of those drove there from the E.U. Or did they?

So, can a non-E.U. resident, non-Italian resident, buy a car in Italy? How else could this situation be handled? The agent suggested buying a car in Switzerland which only seems to transform this into some sort of legal tesseract.

I include an icon of what appears to be a penguin doing backflips for your edification.
:target:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Dupicate*

So this is apparently a duplicate; no surprise there. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/105514-i-need-car-italy.html


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can buy it but you can't register it. How would you register a car in the US without residence? 

Everything is tied to your residence. Your insurance,the bollo and even the location the tickets are sent.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> You can buy it but you can't register it. How would you register a car in the US without residence?
> 
> Everything is tied to your residence. Your insurance,the bollo and even the location the tickets are sent.


Well, there's "residence" and "Residence". I'm not sure what would happen in the U.S. if I were renting a holiday home for a month or so and went to a used car lot to buy a car. While everything in Italy may be tied to your documented residence everything in the U.S. is tied to the almighty buck.

Your point is however well made.


----------

